# New 6 wk old Dane



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sapphire will be our 3rd Dane and the youngest we have had in our house, in a long time! We pick her up in a couple of weeks. Our boys are fed raw. What kinds of things do we feed such a young one, any supplements needed?
Thanks for any info!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Just curious, why are you bringing her home at such a young age?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Just curious, why are you bringing her home at such a young age?


Ditto.

I hope its not from a breeder.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the pup is six weeks now and the OP is taking her home in two weeks...at 8 weeks? Exciting!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When I bring my pups home at* eight* weeks, I start with things like cornish hen, and work to other proteins and parts, whacking the bone apart a bit to help them. 
Pics are a must!!
(I'm also giving the benefit that OP *hopefully* means the pup is 6 weeks now, and not coming home til 8.....)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would start out feeding just like any other breed, I don't know that anyone here with Danes and other giant breeds give supplements. They just feed larger amounts than others........


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The OP feeds raw - I am pretty sure she doesn't want a link to buy your home cooked dog food.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, I should have been more clear, she will be 8 weeks when we pick her up on the 21st. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Onyxmom2 said:


> Yes, I should have been more clear, she will be 8 weeks when we pick her up on the 21st. Thanks for the info!
> 
> View attachment 8565


I am glad its not what I thought 

She is cute! Her ears look so tiny!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Very excited for you!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG how cute can you get!!!!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, going to TRY and crate train her, she is going to need a respite from the boys! ;-)


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Onyxmom2 said:


> Sapphire will be our 3rd Dane and the youngest we have had in our house, in a long time! We pick her up in a couple of weeks. Our boys are fed raw. What kinds of things do we feed such a young one, any supplements needed?
> Thanks for any info!!


Use a good quality dry food as a base until the dog is fully mature. The fact the question is being asked suggests to me that this is the right path.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Use a good quality dry food as a base until the dog is fully mature. The fact the question is being asked suggests to me that this is the right path.


There are plenty of dane and giant breed owners here who feed raw, and none have started with kibble, or give supplements just because they are a large breed. All the OP's dogs are raw fed, and it sounds like thats the way still want to feed.


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would start on just plain chicken with the skin and fat removed. Just like when you would transition any dog to raw. The same rule applies to puppies, although most times you can move through the different proteins a bit faster. 

Are you familiar with the beginners guide to prey model raw website? I don't know the exact address but I'm sure someone can direct you to the exact site.

I transitioned my Boxer puppies the day the came home onto raw and haven't had any problems. I would wait to give suppliments until pup is transitioned. I only fasted them about 6 hours. Some suggest to feed 2-3% of projected adult body weight and some suggest to feed 5-10% of current puppy weight. I went with about 7% of their current weight and worked out well for my girls. 

Now that Karma eats twice a day and is 8 months old she gets 2-3% of her adult weight because the 5-10% would be too much food for her to digest properly. She eats roughly a pound per meal.

Destiny is only 4 months and she is still getting about 7% and gets about 10ounces per meal, three times a day. Puppies tend to do much better when fed 3-4 meals per day as opposed to twice. 

I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Use a good quality dry food as a base until the dog is fully mature. The fact the question is being asked suggests to me that this is the right path.


There now don't you feel better? You have come into the raw section and done what you hate the raw feeders to do. Not sayin they don't deserve it, I just wanted to point out that kibble feeders also take the low road. Well I don't think DaViking has ever. Just some.

Now back to topic.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't offer any advice, but would like to demand more pictures!  She's such a cutie!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Herzo said:


> There now don't you feel better? You have come into the raw section and done what you hate the raw feeders to do. Not sayin they don't deserve it, I just wanted to point out that kibble feeders also take the low road. Well I don't think DaViking has ever. Just some.
> 
> Now back to topic.


I am just pointing out that if someone asks a question like that I wonder whether it is the right choice.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Asking questions...it's how we learn


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I am just pointing out that if someone asks a question like that I wonder whether it is the right choice.


Well they feed raw, and asked in the raw section....If they want to know about kibble they will go to the kibble section.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I am just pointing out that if someone asks a question like that I wonder whether it is the right choice.


And I'm just pointing out that it is done in both sections  that's all.........she clearly wants to feed raw, but like I said it is probably deserved. She is just a little nervous about feeding such a young one.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I fed my little monster raw from the get go and she is awesome!!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have bottle fed and weaned many pups onto raw with much success! I just do very much like I were to transition an adult dog from kibble to raw. The only difference between the two is, depending on the puppy, when it comes to bone you may have to crunch it up at first. I know my weeee little ones had a hard time with bone for a while so I smashed it up for them until their teeth grew more, of course those babes were around 4 weeks old. My chihuahua came to me at 5-6 weeks(BYB, but I love my little girl) and she had no problem with in-bone meals.

.....Edited to add......I also DEMAND more pictures of that little one! You must overload us once you get her! I miss having Great Danes around!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> Use a good quality dry food as a base until the dog is fully mature. The fact the question is being asked suggests to me that this is the right path.


I'm beginning to think all the "What kibble should I feed?" threads are an indication that kibble is not the right path. :eyeroll:

When a RAW question is asked in the RAW section, and you have no RAW advice, please refrain from posting. Consider this a warning to ALL. For years raw being thrown out in the kibble section has been cried about and now I'm actually seeing kibble thrown around over HERE than I am raw "over there." 

Ask KIBBLE questions and give KIBBLE advice in the KIBBLE section.
Ask RAW questions and give RAW advice in the RAW section.

Consider this a warning, next time resulting in an infraction and possible ten day time out.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Everybody for your responses! No wondering here if it's the right choice...it's the ONLY choice ;-)









2 days old


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Onyxmom2 said:


> Thanks Everybody for your responses! No wondering here if it's the right choice...it's the ONLY choice ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8614
> 
> ...


Good for you!:thumb:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Onyxmom2 said:


> Thanks Everybody for your responses! No wondering here if it's the right choice...it's the ONLY choice ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8614
> 
> ...



So adorable! Good for you... I agree it is the only choiice in my opinion, too!


----------

